# iPod et assurance produit mobile ?



## RV (4 Décembre 2002)

La Fnac n'a pas voulu m'assurer le iPod comme produit mobile ?
Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont réussi, car après tout c'est un disque dur nomade et à ce titre il devrait avoir droit à cette assurance.


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Décembre 2002)

étonnant, pasque quand j'ai acheté le mien (un des premiers ipods), les vendeurs de la fnac faisaient le gros forcing psychologique pour refourguer cette assurance avec l'ipod en la faisant quasiment passer pour une extension de garantie (l'ipod passait à cette époque pour n'être garanti que 3 ou 4 mois ce qui était bien sûr illégal).


----------

